# Dialerdrückerseiten nehmen Vorschulkinder ins Visier



## dvill (29 Februar 2004)

Die Raffgier des Drückergewerbes kennt keine Grenzen. Nun wird bei der Vermüllung der Suchmaschinen auch gezielt das Vokabular von Vorschulkindern "abgearbeitet".

Wenn man bei Google das Suchwort "Malvorlage" mit einem für Kinder attraktiven Markennamen kombiniert (Pippi Langstrumpf, Pumuckl, Diddl usw.), landet man praktisch nur auf Dialerdrückerseiten, die sich von der Ansprache her (vertrauliches "du" usw.) wirklich an die Kinder und nicht etwa an die Eltern richten.

Gegen die Vermüllung von Suchmaschinen mit Dialerlinks (auch bei der bezahlten Werbung, trotz des angeblichen Verbots) ist kaum ein Kraut gewachsen.

Wenn sich unsere Regierung ebenso für das Wohl der Verbraucher sorgen würde wie die der Schweiz, dann wäre hier bald Schluss, aber das steht nicht zu erwarten.

Helfen könnten alle Besitzer von missbrauchten Warenzeichen, wenn sie die Verwendung ihrer Warenzeichen in den Suchmaschinen in Verbindung mit "Zugangstool", "kostenlos", den hinreichend bekannten URLs der Dialerdownloads usw. überprüfen und dieses Treiben konsequent unterbinden würden.

Natürlich tauchen im Impressum dieser Seiten, bei den Domaineignern und bei der rechtlichen Betreuung dieser "Geschäftsmodelle" die hinreichend bekannten Namen auf, also nur "seriöse" Geschäftsleute.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (29 Februar 2004)

Deutsche Mentalität. Alle Verantwortung auf den Gesetzgeber abwälzen. Was haben Vorschulkinder ohne Begleitung im Internet verloren? Ich lehne solche Seiten zwar auch ab,
trotzdem ändert das nichts an der Verantwortlichkeit der Eltern.


----------



## dvill (29 Februar 2004)

Jetzt reicht's.

So ein Quatsch.

Ich wälze nichts ab und weise auf ein SEHR ERNSTES Problem hin. Das ist keine Einladung für Schachsinnskommentare.

Das Thema ist mir zu ernst, um mit sinnlosen Beiträgen die "geschafften" Postings in die Höhe zu treiben und das Thema zu verwässern.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (29 Februar 2004)

dieses hier ist ein Diskussionsforum. Weder schreibe ich Quatsch, noch will ich damit meine Anzahl an Postings in die Höhe treiben. 
Was war denn Quatsch an meinem Beitrag? Das ich solche Seiten auch ablehne, aber immer noch die Verantwortlichkeit bei den Eltern suche? Was haben Kinder in dem von dir genannten Alter alleine im Internet verloren? Diese Frage beantwortest Du nicht.


----------



## sascha (29 Februar 2004)

Das Argument mag richtig sein, ist aber durchaus dazu geeignet, in den falschen Hals zu geraten. Man kann Sittentäter nicht mit der Frage "verteidigen", was Kinder abends alleine auf der Straße zu suchen haben. Ebenso wenig kann man gegen Kinder gerichtete Abzockversuche damit "relativieren", dass Kinder nichts alleine im Internet zu suchen haben. Kinder allein im Web ist ebensowenig angebracht wie Abzockversuche. Das kann man m.E. schlecht miteinander aufwiegen...


----------



## dvill (29 Februar 2004)

Bei dem bisher Gesagten geht es absolut nicht um die Verantwortung der Eltern.

Es geht darum, dass unsere Regierung durch Überregulierung bei den sogenannten Mehrwertdiensten den Verbraucher um die normalen Verbraucherrechte im Fernabsatz bringt und somit den Nährboden für vielfältige Fehlentwicklungen schafft.

Die Abzocke von Vorschulkindern ist sicherlich ein Gipfel der Widerwärtigkeit.

Das muss gesagt werden dürfen.

Dazu braucht es keine Bewertungen durch selbsternannte Oberlehrer, schon gar nicht abwegige.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt reicht's.
> 
> So ein Quatsch.
> 
> ...



Sohnemann (9 Jahre) hat eben bei Google das Wort "Muschi" (Name unserer 2. Katze) eingegeben. Sehr nette Links. 
Er fragte mich auch gleich was man alles mit Lätta machen kann und soll:
http://www.laettahochzwei.de/html/spots/laettah2_big.rm

Thorsten


----------



## sascha (29 Februar 2004)

Naja, bei so einem Katzennamen muss man im Internet vielleicht mit Fehlinterpretationen rechnen. Bei Pumuckl eher weniger. Eigentlich...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Das Argument mag richtig sein, ist aber durchaus dazu geeignet, in den falschen Hals zu geraten. Man kann Sittentäter nicht mit der Frage "verteidigen", was Kinder abends alleine auf der Straße zu suchen haben. Ebenso wenig kann man gegen Kinder gerichtete Abzockversuche damit "relativieren", dass Kinder nichts alleine im Internet zu suchen haben. Kinder allein im Web ist ebensowenig angebracht wie Abzockversuche. Das kann man m.E. schlecht miteinander aufwiegen...



Meine 11 jährige Tochter kam am Samstag nach Hause und hatte bei Spielemax ihr ganzes Taschengeld des Monats (50Euro) für Kuscheltiere, Nemoposter und "Herr der Ringe Figuren" ausgegeben. DAS ist Zielgruppenabzocke. Sie stand in einer langen Schange mit vielen Kindern jeden Alters. Solche Läden sollten nur Erwachsenen betreten dürfen.

Tommy


----------



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, bei so einem Katzennamen muss man im Internet vielleicht mit Fehlinterpretationen rechnen. Bei Pumuckl eher weniger. Eigentlich...



Aha. Vorschulkinder geben aber nun mal "Muschi", "Wurst", "Schwanz" usw ein. Ich lasse sie NICHT allein ins Netz. Garantiert nicht. Eltern die sowas machen, sollte man betrafen. War schon mal einer auf rotten.c**?
Nette Seiten für Kinder.

Thorsten


----------



## dvill (29 Februar 2004)

Bei dem Katzenname erwartet die Kinder vermutlich nicht eine hübsch für Kinder gestaltete Seite mit kindgerechter Ansprache, hier gleich mal für pauschal 29,95 Euro zu Lasten der elterlichen Telefonrechnung (dies natürlich nicht so deutlich zu erkennen) ein tolles Bildchen zu laden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Katzenname erwartet die Kinder vermutlich nicht eine hübsch für Kinder gestaltete Seite mit kindgerechter Ansprache, hier gleich mal für pauschal 29,95 Euro zu Lasten der elterlichen Telefonrechnung (dies natürlich nicht so deutlich zu erkennen) ein tolles Bildchen zu laden.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Wusste garnicht, das Vorschulkinder lesen und schreiben können. Wa ist eigendlich auf der Seite: Ich-bestelle-mir-meinen-eigenen-Brei.de? EIN ABZOCKTOOL?

Der Rollo


----------



## dvill (29 Februar 2004)

Um hier einmal auf den Kern zurückzukommen:

Ich bin, war und werde nie der Meinung sein, dass Kinder ohne Aufsicht und Anleitung im Internet unterwegs sein sollten. Das war auch nicht im vorstehenden Text enthalten.

Eltern müssen aber auch nicht lückenlos ihre Kinder überwachen und können dies auch nicht leisten.

Die Verantwortlichkeit der Eltern steht außer Frage. Aber genau das ist kein Freibrief für "seriöse" Geschäftsleute, den Kindern beliebig widerliche Versuchungen abzubieten, schon gar nicht durch Suchmaschinenvermüllung.

Wenn es für den Rollo neu sein sollte: Manche Eltern bringen ihren Kindern schon vor der Schule was bei, teilweise hilft die Sesamstraße oder ältere Geschwister.

Die Existenz dieser Seiten zeigt, dass die Zielgruppe vorhanden ist.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Rex Cramer (29 Februar 2004)

unsere kinder sind ein besonder schützenswertes gut, für das auch vater staat eine besondere verantwortung trägt. normalerweise müsste da bereits der verdacht und die gefahr genügen, solche seiten aus dem verkehr zu ziehen. in anderen verdachtsmomenten war/ist man da nicht so zimperlich:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=wormser+missbrauch&meta=

natürlich weiß der rollo, dass "vorschulkinder" bereits spielerisch ans lesen und schreiben rangeführt werden. sonst wäre er auf die zielgruppe doch nicht so scharf.

:gruebel:


----------



## dvill (29 Februar 2004)

Ich lasse hier jede Meinung zu, ich erlaube mir aber zu Oberlehrersprüchen wie "Deutsche Mentalität. Alle Verantwortung auf den Gesetzgeber abwälzen. Was haben Vorschulkinder ohne Begleitung im Internet verloren?", die sich auf meinen Beitrag beziehen, passend zu antworten.


Dietmar Vill


----------



## Raimund (29 Februar 2004)

*Neues vom Drückergewerbe.*

 
@dvill,

der Trollo und der Große Dialer-Gesundbeter haben schon zum gewissen Grad Recht.

Verantwortungsbewusste Eltern erziehen zum Erkennen der Gefahr:

Nicht mit fremden Menschen mitgehen, die ihnen was zeigen wollen, keine Geschenke von Unbekannten annehmen, nicht auf unbekannte Seiten klicken ... etc.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## dvill (29 Februar 2004)

Noch mal: Ich sehe die Verantwortung der Eltern in vollem Umfang.

Dieser Thread z.B. kann nur die Eltern auf das Problem hinweisen. Die Kinder werden hier nicht mitlesen.

Es gibt aber auch Grenzen für "seriöse" Geschäftsleute, die Kinder in die Versuchung zu locken. Und es ist erlaubt, auf die Raffgier des Gewerbes hinzuweisen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## webwatcher (29 Februar 2004)

Diese Raffgier könnte sich u.U (hoffentlich) als Bumerang erweisen. Während bisher noch immer das 
verstecke Vorurteil Dialer wären nur auf "Schmuddelseiten" und hart am Rande der Legalität entlangschrammenden 
Tauschbörsen zu finden, wird hier überdeutlich das wahre Gesicht dieses Geschäftes 
gezeigt 

ww


----------



## tuxedo (29 Februar 2004)

So, nachdem ich jetzt seit einiger Zeit hier im Forum mitlese - seit Längerem als Gast, seit Kurzem als registrierter User - will ich nun auch mal ein Statement abgeben. 



> Was haben Vorschulkinder ohne Begleitung im Internet verloren? Ich lehne solche Seiten zwar auch ab,
> trotzdem ändert das nichts an der Verantwortlichkeit der Eltern.



Dieses Argument wird ja immer wieder von Dialer-Anbietern und Dialer-Befürwortern hervorgebracht, dass die Eltern in ihrer Verantwortung Kinder nicht unbeaufsichtig im Internet surfen lassen sollen.

Da stelle ich mir aber dann doch zwei Fragen: 

1. Wenn die Eltern wirklich ihre Kinder baufsichtigen, wieso dann TROTZDEM solche Seiten im Internet existieren? Das zeigt doch ganz klar, dass die Macher dieser Seiten es darauf anlegen, gezielt unbeaufsichtigte Kinder im Internet zu erwischen und zur Kasse zu bitten. Dieses Vorgehen ist genau das, was ich unter Abzocke verstehe.

2. Wieso gilt der Ruf nach der Verantwortlichkeit der Eltern nicht auch für die Seitenanbieter? Meines Erachtens kann das Verantwortungsargument genauso auf die Seitenanbieter angewendet werden. Es ist unverantwortlich Angebote ins WWW zu stellen, die als Zielgruppe Kinder im Schul- und Vorschulalter haben, nur um den eigenen finanziellen Gewinn zu maximieren. Sorry. Einfach die gesamte Verantwortung auf die Eltern abzuwälzen, um damit das Angebot scheinbar moralisch rein zu waschen, ist genauso inkorrekt. Auch die Seitenanbieter haben eine gewisse Verantwortungpflicht bei der Wahl ihrer Zielgruppe, aber leider sehen solche Anbieter wie bei malvorlagen.de ihre einzige Pflicht im Geldverdienen. Egal wie. Und das ist auch ein Aspekt, den ich unter Abzocke verstehe.

Tja, und weil eben sowohl solche Seiten-Anbieter wie bei malvorlagen.de nicht bereit sind, ihrer Verantwortung nachzukommen und weil Eltern nicht hunderprozentig ihre Kinder beaufsichtigen können - und villeicht auch nicht wollen aus irgendwelchen erziehungstechnischen Gründen - wäre es richtig, wenn der Staat hier regulierend eingreifen würde.

Matthias


----------



## Dino (29 Februar 2004)

> Tja, und weil eben sowohl solche Seiten-Anbieter wie bei malvorlagen.de nicht bereit sind, ihrer Verantwortung nachzukommen und weil Eltern nicht hunderprozentig ihre Kinder beaufsichtigen können - und villeicht auch nicht wollen aus irgendwelchen erziehungstechnischen Gründen - wäre es richtig, wenn der Staat hier regulierend eingreifen würde.



In anderen Bereichen hat es der Staat getan. Viele ärgern sich darüber, aber es ist klar, dass Kinder nun mal unsere besondere Verantwortung brauchen. Und zwar unser aller Verantwortung, nicht nur die der Eltern. Als Autofahrer muss ich die besonderen Verhaltensweisen von Kindern berücksichtigen. Passiert etwas, bin ich der Dumme. Und das zu recht!
Tja, aber im übertragenen Sinne kurven einige Herrschaften mit einem Schneeräumer mit extrabreiten Schneeschild mit Schmackes über den Spielplatz.


----------



## Raimund (29 Februar 2004)

*Neues von den Drückern*

@tuxedo,

Du wirst niemanden auf Verantwortlichkeiten hinweisen können, der diesen Begriff nicht kennt.

Ich empfehle die Lektüre entsprechender Threads im Drückerforum. 

Dort spekuliert man wieder mal über die Zukunft des Dialers. Das Problem der Profitmaximierung beim "Adult-" und "Nonadultcontent" wird diskutiert. Einer der Geschäftsleute sagt innerhalb von zwei Jahren die "Schweizer Lösung" des Problems voraus.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Rex Cramer (29 Februar 2004)

> Tja, und weil eben sowohl solche Seiten-Anbieter wie bei malvorlagen.de nicht bereit sind, ihrer Verantwortung nachzukommen und weil Eltern nicht hunderprozentig ihre Kinder beaufsichtigen können - und villeicht auch nicht wollen aus irgendwelchen erziehungstechnischen Gründen - wäre es richtig, wenn der Staat hier regulierend eingreifen würde.


und dann fließen die krokodilstränen. genau wie jetzt, weil man sich doch vorher so wunderbar selbst reguliert hat. es wird versucht, reglementierende vorgaben bis zum äußersten anschlag zu dehnen und zu verbiegen um doch noch irgendwie den letzten cent da rauszuholen. da zeigt der dialeranbieter dann sein wahres gesicht. und wenn dann pps wie die hier genannten bei ihm unter vertrag stehen, ist die antwort ganz einfach: wenn wir uns an ihm keine goldene nase verdienen wollen, macht es die konkurrenz. gesetze? klar gibt´s die, aber die sind ja dafür gedacht, andersdenkende vor den bug zu schießen. vor der eigenen tür kehrt man weniger gerne, stattdessen wird lauthals geschrien: "da sind doch die echten verbrecher!" moral gibt´s natürlich auch. aber natürlich nur, wenn´s um die wahrung der eigenen pfründe geht.


----------



## tuxedo (29 Februar 2004)

@Dino

Ganz genau so habe ich das gemeint. 

@Raimund
Dass es mit dem Verantwortungsbegriff nicht so weit hergeholt ist, ist mir schon klar. Hin und wieder schmökere ich (kopfschüttelnd) im jagin-Forum.

Frage: Welche weiteren Foren - außer jagin - in dieser Richtung sind noch "lesenswert"? Wenn Du da ein paar Urls hast...immer her damit. 

@Rex Cramer
Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass der zur Selbstregulierung gegründete Verein, von Anfang an nicht den Schutz des Verbrauchers bzw. die Vermeidung von Missbrauch im Auge hatte. Anders formuliert: Die Dialer-Betreiber hatten ihre Chance zur Selbstregulierung und haben sie nicht genutzt.

   Matthias


----------



## Rex Cramer (29 Februar 2004)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> @Rex Cramer
> Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass der zur Selbstregulierung gegründete Verein, von Anfang an nicht den Schutz des Verbrauchers bzw. die Vermeidung von Missbrauch im Auge hatte. Anders formuliert: Die Dialer-Betreiber hatten ihre Chance zur Selbstregulierung und haben sie nicht genutzt.



den zweck dieses vereins und die großspurigen visionen kann man ja hier wunderbar nachlesen. warum findet sich in der satzung kein fingerzeig auf den verbraucher oder gar den verbraucherschutz?


 :holy:


----------



## Raimund (29 Februar 2004)

*Die Selbstregulierer*

@Rex Cramer,

die Mehrwertlertruppe hatte niemals Interessen des Verbrauchers im Blick.

Nicht ganz neu, aber immer noch aktuell:

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/FST.htm

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## dialerfucker (29 Februar 2004)

@dotshead;

Jenseits der Tatsache, dass dvill dich nicht lieben muss und du ihn auch nicht, hätte ich gerne mal eine Frage:
Was hältst du von der Schweizer Lösung? 
Wär nicht ein bischen Schweizer Mentalität für uns ganz gut? 
Z.B.:Volksabstimmungen halte ich ohnehin für mündige Bürger angemessen.

Imho sind die No-Content-Brothers auf dem Weg, sich durch ihre "Geschäftsphilosophie" längerfristig selbst zu versenken...  8)


----------



## dotshead (29 Februar 2004)

Ad 1 sehe ich schon als bedenklich an, da der User für realtiv wenig Geld nicht mehr den Content prüfen kann.

zu 2 in einem Land wo z.B. die Bild-Zeitung die Meinung macht, halte ich Volksentscheide für nicht sinnvoll.



> Imho sind die No-Content-Brothers auf dem Weg, sich durch ihre "Geschäftsphilosophie" längerfristig selbst zu versenken...



Das sehe ich ähnlich 



> Da stelle ich mir aber dann doch zwei Fragen:
> 
> 1. Wenn die Eltern wirklich ihre Kinder baufsichtigen, wieso dann TROTZDEM solche Seiten im Internet existieren? Das zeigt doch ganz klar, dass die Macher dieser Seiten es darauf anlegen, gezielt unbeaufsichtigte Kinder im Internet zu erwischen und zur Kasse zu bitten. Dieses Vorgehen ist genau das, was ich unter Abzocke verstehe.



Aus dem gleichen Grund, dass Süssigkeiten vor den Kassen in Supermärkten exitistieren. Man kann Geld damit machen, auch wenn ich das selber ablehne. Aus diesem Grunde übrigens finde 
ich es unverantwortlich Kinder in der Zielgruppe ins I-Net zulassen. Stell dir vor die könnten auf Seiten wie den Hunnen (*gg*) treffen?


----------



## Posso (29 Februar 2004)

*Meinung*

Niemanden sollte es möglich sein, Kinder und Jugendliche (und nicht nur die - ich kenne Ältere Leute, die das Medium INTERNET neu entdecken und als Anfänger und Unbedarfte potentielle Opfer sind) "Reinzulegen"!
Es passiert aber "GANZ GESETZESTREU!"

Ja -ja - die Eltern - selber "Schuld" - setzen Kinder in die Welt und passen nicht auf! - Wer so argumentiert ist mehr als überheblich!

Nun hat es auch meine Nichte (besser deren Eltern - die müssen zahlen) getroffen. 
Auf HAUSAUFGABEN.DE wurde sie Opfer. Ein "LOGINASSISTENT" fordert zur Eingabe OK auf, damit der Inhalt der Webseite angezeigt werden kann. 
Noch nichts von Kosten! Aber auf dem Zusatz "Weitere Informationen...." 
erscheint dann der Übeltäter: XXXXX GbR in 64572 Büttelborn. Diese treiben auch ihr Unwesen unter der Firmierung ISAS - INTERNET SEVICES AND SOLUTIONS siehe  www.isa-solutions.de

Einwahl 090090000567 EUR 29,95/30min. 

Bei der Einrichtung des "Zuganges" wird versprochen: durch das Programm (oder die Nutzung) entstehen keine Kosten.  
Die Preisangeben die dann doch aufgeführt sind, sind gerade für Teens sehr schnell zu übersehen, was durch den beabsichtigten Aufbau bzw. die Platzierung der Angaben gewollt ist. 

Was nun?? 

Posso


----------



## dialerfucker (29 Februar 2004)

@dotshead;
Und jetzt doch noch eine Frage:

Kennst Du außer "Sex"(... ich stell mal meine Meinung so dahin, dass, wenn ich das "brauche" und bereit bin, den ausgewiesenen Preis dafür zu zahlen, Sex ein "echter Content" ist...*lol*)
irgendeinen Content, der seinen Preis wirklich wert ist? Sorry, ich kenne keinen!


----------



## dotshead (29 Februar 2004)

> Bei der Einrichtung des "Zuganges" wird versprochen: durch das Programm (oder die Nutzung) entstehen keine Kosten.


 Steht wirklich auf der Seite, dass durch die Nutzung keine Kosten entstehen?



			
				dialerfucker schrieb:
			
		

> @dotshead;
> Und jetzt doch noch eine Frage:
> 
> Kennst Du außer "Sex"(... ich stell mal meine Meinung so dahin, dass, wenn ich das "brauche" und bereit bin, den ausgewiesenen Preis dafür zu zahlen, Sex ein "echter Content" ist...*lol*)
> irgendeinen Content, der seinen Preis wirklich wert ist? Sorry, ich kenne keinen!



Meine ehrliche Antwort: NEIN!


----------



## webwatcher (29 Februar 2004)

*Re: Meinung*



			
				Posso schrieb:
			
		

> Ja -ja - die Eltern - selber "Schuld" - setzen Kinder in die Welt und passen nicht auf! - Wer so argumentiert ist mehr als überheblich!



Volle Zustimmung , Aussagen  dieser Art sind von diesem Poster aus dem bisherigen DS-Forum mehr als ärgerlich bekannt. 

Besonderes Merkmal des Betreffenden: immer noch einen letzten dümmlichen Kommentar. 

Logik nach dem Schema "Nachts ist kälter als draussen"

ww


----------



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

@dotshead

Im ersten Fenster steht:
Durch die Aktivierung entstehen Ihnen keine Kosten. Tippen Sie OK ein.

Dann erscheint ein 2. Fenster:
Hausaufgaben.de
Land: Deitschland
Sind die Einstellungen richtig?
Tippen Sie OK ein

darunter ist die Einwahlnummer mit Kosten vermerkt.
weiter unten AGB, Abbruch usw.

Die orginal Onlineverbindung wurde gekanzelt - die Verbindung über die neue Einwahl 0900xxxx hergestellt.

Posso


----------



## Raimund (29 Februar 2004)

*Drücker-News!*

 
@tf,

ja, so man kennt ihn, unsern Dialer-Apostel. Bei anderen Postern ist er mit seinen Schnellschussurteilen immer bei der Hand, selbst ist er recht dünnhäutig ...

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## dotshead (29 Februar 2004)

*Re: Drücker-News!*

Nöö eigentlich nicht. aber von dir habe ich lange keine Argumente gelesen. Ach ja ich mag freenet auch nicht.


----------



## Posso (29 Februar 2004)

@dotshead

mit dem SCREENSHOT dauerts noch, da der Rechner von mir 300 km entfernt steht.

Die Formulierung ist natürlich sehr irreführend.

Posso


----------



## tuxedo (29 Februar 2004)

> Aus dem gleichen Grund, dass Süssigkeiten vor den Kassen in Supermärkten exitistieren. Man kann Geld damit machen, auch wenn ich das selber ablehne. Aus diesem Grunde übrigens finde
> ich es unverantwortlich Kinder in der Zielgruppe ins I-Net zulassen. Stell dir vor die könnten auf Seiten wie den Hunnen (*gg*) treffen?



Das ist auch so ein Argument, dass immer wieder hevorgebracht wird. Meiner Meinung nach aber gilt, dass nur weil A etwas moralisch verwerfliches tut,  es B nicht eben einfach auch machen kann und dabei dann gleichzeitig sich damit rechtfertigen, ich mache ja nur das, was A auch tut. Das Handeln wird dadurch nicht richtiger, gerechtfertigter oder tolerierbarer.

Aber ich denke auch, dass dieser Vergleich nicht angemessen ist. Ich bin fest überzeugt, dass die Zahl der unbeabsichtigten Bonbons-Einkäufe deutlich geringer ist, als die unbeabsichtigten und unbemerkten Dialer-Einwahlen.

Denn die Bonbons vermitteln nicht den Eindruck, dass es sie kostenlos gibt. Im Gegenteil, hier wird deutlich ein Angebot gemacht durch Auslage der Ware und Angabe des Preises, und zwar BEVOR ich die Ware anfassen oder aus dem Regal nehmen muss.
Und es ist immer noch ein größerer Aufwand die Ware zu nehmen, auf das Förderband zu legen, Geldbeutel zu zücken und den Bezahlvorgang einzuleiten, als drei Mal hintereinander "OK" oder "Pokemon" (was bis vor kurzem zumindest noch bei den Mainpean-Dialern ging, und ich glaube auch jetzt noch möglich ist) einzutippen. Außerdem sieht man im Supermarkt die Ware. Bei referate.ag oder hausaufgaben.de oder malvorlagen.de muss ich mich einwählen, um dann festzustellen, dass die dort angebotenen Sachen an anderer Stelle kostenlos zu haben sind.
Und beim Bonbonkauf muss ich mich auch nicht durch unübersichtlich strukturierte Web-Seiten lesen/surfen, die mich versuchen möglichst lange in der Leitung zuhalten.

Und außerdem, wenn der Bonbon-Verkauf an den Kassen ähnlich gelagert wäre wie die Dialerei, dann würden ja alle Dailer-Betreiber (auch) Bonbons verkaufen. 

Aber der Vorteil beim Dialer ist eben, dass die Einwahl so einfach möglich ist, und es so leicht ist, die Leute über die Kosten hinwegzutäuschen, dass dieses Instrument für Abzocken prädestiniert ist. Genau davon will uns doch so eine Argumentation - wie oben im Zitat - ablenken, bzw. sie will versuchen das zu verschleiern.

Matthias


----------



## dotshead (29 Februar 2004)

Natürlich ist meine Argumentation nicht 1: 1 übersetzbar von der Online-Welt zur Off-Line Welt, sondern sollte nur als Denkansatz gelten. Lies dir meine Beiträge mal wirklch durch undverstehe was ich davon halte.


----------



## tuxedo (29 Februar 2004)

@dotshead
Keine Sorge. Die Beiträge von Dir, die ich gelesen habe, habe ich wirklich durchgelesen. Ich habe auch registriert, dass Du Dich von solchen Seiten distanzierst. Meine Argumentation sollten auch nicht gegen Dich als Person laufen - sonst hätte ich das schon deutlich formuliert.

Diese beiden Argumente, zu denen ich mich geäußert habe, werden halt  immer wieder hevorgebracht, mit dem Versuch das gezielte Abzocken nicht als solches erscheinen zu lassen bzw. sie in anderen Branchen als längst gedulteten usus abzschwächen. Dass jetzt Dein Name bei den Postings stand, auf die ich mich bezog, war reiner Zufall.

Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> > Imho sind die No-Content-Brothers auf dem Weg, sich durch ihre "Geschäftsphilosophie" längerfristig selbst zu versenken...
> 
> 
> 
> Das sehe ich ähnlich



Ab 1.4.2004 startet das neue Mobilpay-System für DE. Dann sind bis zu 50Eurosen pro SMS möglich. Pro empfangener SMS! Also Mobilnummer angeben, Code bekommen, ins Webfeld eingeben, 50 Euros los. Monatlich, wöchendlich, täglich, stündlich. Die Zeit der Dialer ist vorbei. Es lebe der Mobilfunk. Die Mobilkonzerne wollen jetzt auch was vom Mehrwertmarkt haben. Macht schon mal ein neues Forum auf: Mobilschutz.de oder SMSschutz.de. Da kommen sehr schöne Zeiten für Handynutzer. Und die Zielgruppe ist ja auch noch viel viel größer. 8-80 Jahre. AUWEIHA.

Heinz aus Gescht


----------



## Posso (29 Februar 2004)

Das sind ja tolle Aussichten - Kids - Hände weg vom Handy!! 

Posso


----------



## sascha (29 Februar 2004)

> Mobilschutz.de oder SMSschutz.de



Versuchs mal mit Handysicherheit.de


----------



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

*Handysicherheit*

Hallo Sacha,

nach Einwahl: "handysicherheit.de" kommt:

"error 404: Datei nicht gefunden!


Das angegebene Dokument konnte auf diesem Server leider nicht gefunden werden."


mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

> Ab 1.4.2004 startet das neue Mobilpay-System für DE. Dann sind bis zu 50Eurosen pro SMS möglich. Pro empfangener SMS! Also Mobilnummer angeben, Code bekommen, ins Webfeld eingeben, 50 Euros los. Monatlich, wöchendlich, täglich, stündlich. Die Zeit der Dialer ist vorbei. Es lebe der Mobilfunk. Die Mobilkonzerne wollen jetzt auch was vom Mehrwertmarkt haben. Macht schon mal ein neues Forum auf: Mobilschutz.de oder SMSschutz.de. Da kommen sehr schöne Zeiten für Handynutzer. Und die Zielgruppe ist ja auch noch viel viel größer. 8-80 Jahre. AUWEIHA.
> 
> Heinz aus Gescht


@Heinz-Trollo:

Guckst Du hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewforum.php?f=30


----------



## johinos (29 Februar 2004)

*"OK"-Eingabe vor Kiosk?*



			
				Gast Tommy schrieb:
			
		

> Meine 11 jährige Tochter kam am Samstag nach Hause und hatte bei Spielemax ihr ganzes Taschengeld des Monats (50Euro) für Kuscheltiere, Nemoposter und "Herr der Ringe Figuren" ausgegeben.


Darf sie!

Wie soll sie sonst lernen, sich ihr Taschengeld einzuteilen? Wenn ihr die Eltern das nicht anders beibringen und eine Elfjährige mit 50 Euro losziehen lassen, muss sie es eben selbst erfahren. 

Märwert-Dialerdrücker ziehen über die Kids den Eltern das Geld aus der Tasche. Wenn ich schon das Tun der Kleinen am PC nicht ausreichend kontrolliere, kann ich sie hinterher nicht mit dem Schaden allein lassen.


----------



## Posso (29 Februar 2004)

@johinos

Hast du Kinder ?  Wenn ja wie alt?

Posso


----------



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

*Re: Handysicherheit*



			
				Paul-Merlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sacha,
> 
> nach Einwahl: "handysicherheit.de" kommt:
> 
> ...



mach mal ein 
$ whois handysicherheit.de


----------



## johinos (29 Februar 2004)

Posso schrieb:
			
		

> @johinos
> Hast du Kinder ?  Wenn ja wie alt?


Raus aus dem Quengelalter. Wir haben uns genug die Haare gerauft wegen des Blödsinns, den die für ihr Taschengeld gekauft haben. Da half nur Zurückhaltung: Sobald die ihr Taschengeld in der Hand haben, habe ich die Klappe zu halten. Hat lange gedauert, bis wir das kapiert hatten. Wenn alle, dann alle. Nachschlag höchstens, wenn Opa und Oma mal wieder zu Besuch kamen. 

Und nach der ersten Handyrechnung gab's nur noch Prepaid.

Dialer werden hinterher bezahlt! Konsum (wenn's denn bemerkt wird) auf Pump. Mag Zeitgeist sein, aber Umgang mit Geld lernt man nur mit Barem in der Tasche. Und noch eher, wenn dann die Tasche zu früh leer ist.


----------



## Heiko (29 Februar 2004)

*Re: Handysicherheit*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> mach mal ein
> $ whois handysicherheit.de


Alternativ:
www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?handysicherheit.de
oder auch
www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?handybetrug.de


----------



## johinos (29 Februar 2004)

*Eine Frage der Zeit*



			
				tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass der zur Selbstregulierung gegründete Verein, von Anfang an nicht den Schutz des Verbrauchers bzw. die Vermeidung von Missbrauch im Auge hatte. Anders formuliert: Die Dialer-Betreiber hatten ihre Chance zur Selbstregulierung und haben sie nicht genutzt.
> Matthias


Ziel war wohl, die Erkenntnis und folgerichtige Entscheidung der Schweizer hier möglichst lange rauszuzögern.


----------



## sascha (29 Februar 2004)

Ich wollte mit dem Hinweis auf handysicherheit.de nur andeuten, dass uns das Problem durchaus bewusst ist - und dass wir vor allem vorbereitet sind auf das, was kommt


----------



## dialerfucker (29 Februar 2004)

Der hier aus dem JF hat was selten Komisches:



> Lieber Herr G.,
> 
> Ihre Tochter M. hatte vor ca. 1 Woche das Vergnügen bei uns im Laden in den Genuss von 3 Bonbons zu kommen.
> Nach genauen Zeitangaben die wir natürlich protokoliert haben, sind wir zu folgender Forderung gekommen.
> ...


Quelle:
Jagin-Forum

 8)

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt, URL gekürzt]*


----------



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

*lol* M. ist die Tochter von J. *rotfl*Weia ich kann nich mehr.

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## cicojaka (29 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mobilkonzerne wollen jetzt auch was vom Mehrwertmarkt haben.
> Heinz aus Gescht



jetzt auch???


----------



## dvill (11 März 2004)

Die gezielte Anwerbung von Kindern entspricht der Zielgruppendefinition, die sich kurz und bündig so beschreiben läßt:


> Fakt ist nun mal: Kinder und Jugendliche waren, sind und bleiben ein wichtiges Kundensegement, schliesslich haben sie viel Taschengeld, keine notwendigen Ausgaben, *und vor allem die Macht ihre Eltern zahlen zu lassen. (Und ich weiss, wovon ich rede...  )*


Ich habe keine Zweifel, dass der Sprecher weiß, wovon er redet ...

Dank für die Klarheit.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Moralapostel (11 März 2004)

Liebe Mods:



> Fakt ist nun mal: Kinder und Jugendliche waren, sind und bleiben ein wichtiges Kundensegement, schliesslich haben sie viel Taschengeld, keine notwendigen Ausgaben, und vor allem die Macht ihre Eltern zahlen zu lassen. (Und ich weiss, wovon ich rede... )l



Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, daß man dieses Zitat eines Dialer-Pflegers auf die Startseite des Forums bringt oder daß es allen Abzockern auf die Stirn tätowiert oder daß diese Grundhaltung allen involvierten Staatsanwälten zur Kenntnis gebracht wird?

Man darf sich über nichts mehr wundern... :schuettel:


----------



## News (12 März 2004)

Ergänzen möchte ich das gerne noch durch ein Zitat von Dialer-M.D. /1md.de aus seinem Stammforum.
Da gab es Kritik an Tierheime.de, und er antwortete:

"Fakt ist aber das früher oder später alles was es im Net kostenlos gibt auch kostenpflichtig zu Verfügung stehen wird.
Egal wie geschmacklos!
Und wen wir nicht damit anfangen dann macht es eben ein anderer und verdient sich dumm und dämlich nur weil wir zu lange über geschmacklos oder nicht diskutiert haben.
Deswegen bin ich für je früher desto besser!"

Solchen Leuten muss man eben, je früher desto besser, einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## News (12 März 2004)

Oh, damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht:
M. D. betreibt nicht Tierheime.de, er verteidigt in dem Zitat nur seine "Master" bei der Dialerschmiede G.N....


----------



## Moralapostel (12 März 2004)

@news
Du kriegst die Tür nicht zu!

Das Zitat ist ja schon ein Hammer, der jede Moral erschlägt. Die sind auf Drogen, anders ist das doch nicht zu erklären. Laß uns Dagobert Duck abstechen, ausrauben, seine Leiche vergewaltigen, ihm den Sch... abschneiden und damit junge Girlies ... und zwar schnell, bevor es ein anderer tut. Entschuldigt meine morbide Phantasie, aber "Business ohne Grenzen" hat bei mir auch schon erste Spuren der Schädigung hinterlassen!

Wie findet Ihr denn folgendes Statement aus dem Dialercenter (das original gibt's unter http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=0d148960e59304d790d9136274fe70bd&threadid=127, zur Erläuterung für Rookies: "Haltezeit" ist nach meinem Verständnis die gebührenpflichtige Verweildauer):



> Hallo lieben Webbis
> 
> Wir haben seit ca. 3 Tagen enorme Haltezeiteibussen bei allen unseren PPs feststellen müssen. Die Nachfrage bei anderen grossen PP-Betreiber haben ergeben, dass wir nicht die Einzigen sind! Die HZ sind im Schnitt um *bis zu 50%!! gesunken*. Wir haben auch die Ursache dafür gefunden.
> 
> ...



Ich bin ein Schwein, holt mich hier 'raus. :wall:


----------



## cicojaka (12 März 2004)

Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> @news
> 
> Wie findet Ihr denn folgendes Statement aus dem Dialercenter (das original gibt's unter http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=0d148960e59304d790d9136274fe70bd&threadid=127, zur Erläuterung für Rookies: "Haltezeit" ist nach meinem Verständnis die gebührenpflichtige Verweildauer):
> 
> ...




*[übelster sarkasmus an]*
Also ich würde mir als Betreiber dieses Forums und als politisch Verantwortlicher für die Änderungen der Gesetze und als BGH-Richter mal so meine Gedanken machen: Die PPs ZWINGEN, sich Auslandsdialern zuzuwenden, zusammen mit dem Primus Mainpean... Das ist doch wirklich ungeheuerlich.


----------

